# My 45G corner tank



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

All, Thanks for all the great posts and advice on this forum. I have put together my 45G corner tank. I think it is at a point that I can share pics.

Started with a bare sand substrate and 3 tetras and let the tank cycle for 3 weeks. Got some plants to get started and added 3 unknown fish after 3 weeks. Added driftwood. Got more plants. Added driftwood. Added shrimp and more plants. Added snails and Ottos

Tried DIY CO2 for about 4 weeks but did not see any significant change and doscontinued since then. The lights made a huge difference (went from 20W to 130W and wow the plants started growing).

Do 25% water changes every 3 weeks. The shrimp and snails do a very good job of cleaning the tank

Tank Details
------------
Tank Mates
Shrimp : RCS, Ghost and Amano (15-20)
Fish : Guppies(10), Unknown (3) Tetras(3), Otto(2)
Snails : MTS and more recently pond snails hitched a ride on some plants.

Substrate : Medium Commercial Grade Sand by Quikrete

Chemicals used : Dechlorinator, Plant Grow(FloraPride by Tetra)

Tank Parameters : 78F, all levels neutral

Lights : 2*65W (Daylight and Acitinic). On 8 hrs a day.

Sources
--------
Tank+Stand ($10), Light($20), Driftwood($10) : Craigslist
TankMates : DFWAPC. See below
Canopy ($20) : Self Made

Thanks for plants and fish and special thanks for GREAT advice to the following members
Jaxon : Shrimp and plants
Ranchwest : Plants 
Mythin : Plants
Crownman : Plants and Guppies
wwh2694 : Plants

Larger Images located at 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=6443&c=newimages
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=6442&c=newimages

PowerSlayer


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking like you're getting some good growth there. Hope to see you at the meeting tomorrow!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

That looks really nice. I can't believe you got that for $10. Please get some larger pics and we might be able to identify your unknowns. 

I think its interesting how you used sand, I'm wondering how that will play out in the long term.


----------

